# 3 Breakdowns In 20 Months....



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well it happened again, my Omega SMP stopped working for the third time this evening! I am mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the third time in under two years it has justs topped working seemingly with the same fault.

I have just penned a reasonable strong letter to Omega, but need to find out the email address in Berne, the official site is no good, it just directs you to a form page, I want this letter to go to the organ grinder not a monkey!

I wonder if anyone in here would know an email address for Omega berne?

Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd recommend you ring Swatch and ask to speak to John Moody in servicing


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Boxbrownie,

Sorry to hear about your problems...you have my sympathy..I had a string of faults with my Speedmaster...each time it went to Omega for repair, it came back with a different fault as well as the original fault.

I wish you more success with Omegas rather poor service department, than I had.

They dont seem to care much either.

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

John Moody is brilliant if he is still there at Swatch. He's probably the best in the business.

Andrew Charles Ltd. who do Oris are also very good


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I've owned my SeMP for four years now with no problems. It hasn't been my exclusive watch for about three years though. My Supervisor also has an SeMP about the same length of time and he wears his everyday and even plays golf with it on.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Cheers maties....I have sent an email to Omega bienne through thier website and I am now awaiting a reply, I am loath to send it back to Swatch again for obvious reasons. Playing golf in it? I would hope I could play rugby in it, not just golf, what do you do in your games of golf smack each other with the clubs?










I love the feel of the watch.....IMHO far better than the Sub (looked again at the weekend at a Sub).

Oh well........I'll keep looking for another vintage Omega again









best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

not a good idea to wear a mechanical for golf, The rapid arm movements can upset the works. I know on one shap who's spring bar gave on his Submariner, it's now at the bottom of a lake! He paid the scuba guy they use to retrive the balls for an hour to look for it, to no avail!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> it's now at the bottom of a lake! He paid the scuba guy they use to retrive the balls for an hour to look for it, to no avail!


Where where!!????

Is it local...??










Im there!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > it's now at the bottom of a lake! He paid the scuba guy they use to retrive the balls for an hour to look for it, to no avail!
> 
> 
> Where where!!????
> ...


I thought you didn`t dive in British waters


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well as for the Golf thingy.....I've never seen anything on either Omega or Rolex websites or literature about not wearing thier mechanical watches during golf...and I honestly don't see how swinging your arms around however fast a human can do that could hurt a movement.....hells bells, Omega state thier mechanical watches can withstand excessive G's and the Quartz up to 5000G I believe....now that would make you arms fly.......OFF!!!!!!!!!

Whatever.....I don't play golf, not since I was a teenager anyway! So it really doesnt matter to me









Getting back to me original post, I sent the email off to customer services in Bienne.....and had a reply this morning saying "sorry to hear" etc etc, and they have passed my compliant onto Swtach Group UK......oh well.....out of the frying pan.....back into it!









We will see what happens next!

best regards David


----------



## Darkstream (Aug 28, 2005)

I am not surprised.

Omegas are made by Tissot are they not? And you know what I think of Tissot.

However, I know a watchmaker who services Omegas, in fact a lot because of what Omega charge. He takes work from the continent.

I will give you his name if you are interested.

He was the guy who fixed my Tissot diveers chrono for Â£47, new movement 12 month waranty, full seal. I have given him some jewllery work since then, so far seemingly excellent and 1/2 to 1/4 the price elsewhere.

Up to you.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Darkstream...I appreciate the offer, but as I consider the watch to be still under warranty (as it first broke during the original 12 months) I shall be pursuing Omega for repairs. I have had a reply from Omega CH, and am now awaiting a reply from Omega UK to whom the complaint has been passed to, not suprisingly I had a reply from Omega CH within hours, Omega UK has yet to respond...









Strange thing I have two other Omegas which are between 6 and 10 years old and never been serviced, they keep perfect time, my Dynamic Chrono to within 2 secs a day!

Best regards David

Come to think of it, I would like your contacts detials please, it would be usefull for my other watches, cheers matey.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > it's now at the bottom of a lake! He paid the scuba guy they use to retrive the balls for an hour to look for it, to no avail!
> ...


For a watch he will do anything









David sorry to hear of all your problems, now and again I look at Omega but are then put of by the price. Think I will keep looking after reading of all the problems that you are having. Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear your tale of woe David, But I'm sure it will all come right in the end.

In the meantime, let's get real chaps - I'm pretty sure Tissot do not make Omegas, one bad example of a watch does not mean that any of them are to be avoided. And, if playing golf is so bad for mechanical watches, I'm very surprosed that so many watchmakers have golfers as their "celebrity" endorsement line up's, including Omega themselves.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

George if Tiger Woods' free Rolex stops working I think they'd give him another one.

It makes me think what did sports men wear before quartz came along?









I'm sure for most of the time for most watches there will be no problem it just puts that extra bit of strain that could possibly lead to problems IMO.

I have played many times with mechanicals with no ill effects but I do wear a cheapie quartz now, just in case (I don't even risk my Timex's on the golf course).

Best of luck with the Omega David, but watches are a bit like cars, two people can buy identical watches from the same dealer, one never breaks down and one a continual problem, it's the laws of variables in mechanics.


----------



## Darkstream (Aug 28, 2005)

PG

1. I am sure they will give him as many as necessary to ensure there is always one on his wrist so everybody else can see it there.

2. â€œwhat did sports men wear beforeâ€¦..â€ Jaeger le Coultard â€œReversoâ€s. The original sportsmanâ€™s watch, for Gentlemanly pursuits like Polo, bird shooting, deerstalking, even tennis.

3. â€œI have played many times with mechanichalsâ€¦..â€. I expect you could improve your handicap if you used a golf ball! At least they are round, and marginally more aerodynamic.

4. â€œit's the laws of variables in mechanicsâ€. Time to change either the law or the mechanic. OR both.

ESL:

Without full sets of accounts for Tissot and Omega, a management structure tree, a list of common inventory parts, and so on, I do not think one can say definitively who makes what. They are, as I understand it, just different brand names used by the same manufactory.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Darkstream:

Well, I guess I'll just have to bow to your far superior grasp of the complexities of Swiss watch manufacturing. Thank you for clearing that point up for me.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My faith in the quality and reliability of my other Omega watches is still totally intact.....its just I do not have much faith in "customer service" anymore......

As I think I mentioned, I have heard back from Omega CH a very nice concerned email, and they have passed the complaint onto Omega UK, I just hope I now get very nice and concerned customer service from them as well.....it would be a pleasent change for this jaundiced old fart!

Best regards David

Of course, I exempt Roy from my view of customer service, he seems to bo an exeption to the rule


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some years ago I bought a mechanical Tag Heuer Kirium from Ernest Jones Jewellers in Bluewater.

It ran incredibly fast and I took it, under warranty, three times to the Tag Heuer boutique near Oxford Circus, (now gone), where they employed a watchmaker who regulated it, but it was never better than + 30.

In the end I turned up at Ernest Jones, took a deep breath, asked for the manager and relayed the whole saga and asked for my money back.

Got the wind taken out of my sales completely.

"We can't do that Sir" he said, "but I'll take the watch back and you can choose something else of a similar value"









I paid the Â£100 difference and got a Speedmaster Pro.

Job done.

I can highly recommend EJ's if your buying at the high end of the market.

My experience is that they are incredibly fair and seem to take the onus upon themselves if you have a problem.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

EJ is exactly where I bought it actually, and they were quite happy to take it back and get it repaired, but after two attempts I wanted to approach Omega themselves to find a conclusion. I agree totally with your assesment of EJ, any dealings I have had with them has always been very satisfactory.

The watch should have arrived with Omega UK this morning via Special delivery, hopefully I will hear soon of a solution.

Best regards David

BTW...to prove my affection for Omega I am on the verge of a speedy at the moment....will I never learn?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmm

That's interesting.

EJ also offered to take my Tag back to send off but I insisted that I had lost confidence in the watch.

I put a bit of pressure on and what I really wanted was a refund, but they ended up exchanging the watch for what I would have bought anyway.

The Speedmaster Pro.

Unfortunately I sold that one when I was a bit skint.

A decision I always deeply regretted.

That's why I've recently bought another, this time the Moonphase / date model with display back and saphire front and back.

Great choice the Speedy Pro and one I doubt you'll regret.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well my Seamaster is a Pro.......so one pro in the families enough I reckon







but I am looking at the Speedmaster Olympic edition Date....I love the white face and the red Omega logo.......not quite made my mind up yet.....but its sure close!

Best regards David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not familier with that one.

Anyway here's mine.

Or at least an official Omega pic.

[attachmentid=4641]


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very tasty

Is the crystal acrylic?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Griff it's sapphire, as is the glass display back.

I thought it kind of apt to have a moonphase on a moonwatch.

Dates useful as well.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Andy, nice watch...but for me the date would be too small to read easily, so I am looking at the variation with the date window at 3 o'clock. I would post a pic but still can't in here as yet, but the model number is 3513.20.00.......I would post the link to the watch on the Omega website, but of course I believe that banned in here...







......

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

David, links to manafactures web sites are OK I think, its just dealers sites that arnt...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok thanks for that Jason.........now I have found a very nice cal 321 speedy, my dilema is which to buy, the old classic speedy or the new speedy I have lusted after......









best regards David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, those earlier pre-moons are the one's that enthusiasts get sweaty palms over, but that shouldn't put you off the modern day incarnation.

It may not be, strictly speaking, the "Moon watch" but it's still the dogs nads and at Â£1500 ish for the standard model, pretty much a bargain when you look at what your getting compared to high end watches like Rolex, Panerai etc.

Also worth noting that the latest movement as seen in todays watches, went through the same tough Nasa selection process that it's cal. 321 predecessor did so it's definately not an inferior product.

Be careful in your search for a cal. 321.

Ebay sellers know how desireable these are to collectors and their are a lot of parts bin specials out there.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I think I will probably go for the new date version, I know its not a "moon watch" but then I don't intend stepping foot on that stupid little dust globe anyday soon









Seriously though (in here?







) I really do just like the style of the date speedo not the pro.......and the Olympic special edition with the white face and red logo......mmmmmm









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A quick update, I have heard today from Omega UK they can find nothing wrong with my watch after completely stripping it down, but do confirm that it "just stops"

......so they are going to replace the movement with a new one.

Would ba nice gesture if they cleaned and refinished the case as well......









Best regards David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

How Odd









Sounds like the movement could be in need of a vaccum out followed by a liberal application of WD40


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Andy said:


> How Odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey no kidding.......you work for Omega service deptartment......yes?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems that many women love the scent of WD40.









It reminds them of grubby, half naked mechanics.









They can kiss my bottom,







I'm not buggering up a good watch for any woman.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> It seems that many women love the scent of WD40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what you said Stan, you don't have to ruin a good watch.









Just use it as Aftershave ............Just picture it

WD40 the NEW aftershave from the House of Stan .......may catch on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that many women love the scent of WD40.
> ...


A new line from the RWC Stoke
















I knew you worked for him Roy (The Other One) now I see it`s in product development


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Stan..........Macs starting on you again























Think he wants a fight


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Stan .............Macs starting on both of us
















Do you think hes brave ........... or just plain stupid























Yeeeeeeeeee thought so ..................BRAVE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Not me I`m a pacifist









Peace Man


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Peace Bro


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Far out, Man!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> It seems that many women love the scent of WD40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stan, why would you want a half naked mechanic kissing your bottom while a woman buggers you with a good watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Hey Stan, why would you want a half naked mechanic kissing your bottom while a woman buggers you with a good watch?












Not a mental image I wanted this time of night


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

1970's diatribe and references to mens bottoms.























What are you bugger's about????

Get a sniff of WD40 alias the new RWC fragrance and pull some fit birds!

You bloody amatures.























I must change the washer on the hot water tap soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Hey Stan, why would you want a half naked mechanic kissing your bottom while a woman buggers you with a good watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at *Any* time of the day, thank you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bunch of f*c*whits.
































I suspect that's just an







trait.....?

Mmmmm K?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> Bunch of f*c*whits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they are just jealous that you can pull the birds with WD 40 and they can't
















By the way, this was Macs hairstyle in the 80s







preferred the 70s look









RWC Stoke


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

R40 never fails...............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of f*c*whits.
> ...


I was married in the `80`s so had a really boring hair cut


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> I was married in the `80`s so had a really boring hair cut










punk was it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > I was married in the `80`s so had a really boring hair cut
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Silly Welshperson






























You`ve spent too much time sniffing RWC`s new line in male fragrances


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> A quick update, I have heard today from Omega UK they can find nothing wrong with my watch after completely stripping it down, but do confirm that it "just stops"
> 
> ......so they are going to replace the movement with a new one.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got a good result - well done for your tenacity.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Still waiting, I shall report back upon its return!

And now I discovered the Olympic Speedy I was buying has a damaged bezel and will have to be replaced before I pick it up......doomed I izz, doomed!

Best regards David


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> Silly Welshperson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't knock it till you tried it ..................... I never liked olives until I tried her (I mean them)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > Silly WelshpersonÂ
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Olives!!









_Weirdo!! _









Next you`ll be saying you like gooseberries


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > > Silly Welshperson
> ...


This from a man who wears a YELLOW watch at night so that he can be seen


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Weirdo!! _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know ???????????????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Its not yellow it`s cream, and the idea is that I`m not seen as if I`m doing my job correctly everyone is having a good nights sleep


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I received my watch today with a new movement installed as they could not find the reason for the old movement just stopping!

New chronometer certifcate with it of course.....BUT.......isn't there always a but?

No watch box!!!!!!! I sent it off very well packaged (luckily not in the original Omega leather box) in one of Roy's black boxes, it came back in a very cheap cardboard box in a SD plastic envelope......no padding/bubble wrap at all!

Oh well its here......and its working.......not cleaned....not polished (would have been a nice gesture) and there will be a letter whizzing off soon to ask where the hell is my watch box?

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Buggers!!









At least the watch is OK


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it's fixed!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep, sure is nice to have it "tick-ticking" back on my wrist......not sure watches "tick-tock" I am sure they "tick-tick"


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well so far so good, the replacement movement seems to be a really good example so far, way better than the previous movements precision, since Friday (probably more like Wednesday as I did not correct the time upon reciept) it has lost just 2 seconds, this I am more than happy with.

With my timer I find the watch gains slightly face down, so maybe storing it face down overnight will even things out (not that I'm complaining of course!).

Best regards David


----------

